# Graphics Contest #58.....TAZ



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*Graphic Contest Rules*

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

*"TAZ"* must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until Friday Sept, 26th.

Up to 15 entries will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

Up to 3 submissions per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

*Here is the new rule......*

All graphic work utilizing the contest photo(s) and posted in this thread will be considered an entry!

Meet Taz......


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Taz is too cute for words. :lol: Dawn, is there a theme for this one?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

No no theme....


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I know I cannot enter because I am the previous contest winner....
Regardless *I love the photo* and here is my contribution to hopefully
get the ball rolling....so come on gals and guys....
Lets see your stuff!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Dawn, that is so cool!!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am trying this. Not sure if it is the right size, it is not great, but at least I tried! :lol:

Edit: oops! Forgot picture!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I love the football theme...
Funny how those are Green Bay Packer colors...    

Thanks for entering! Great job!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I have to go another week on this contest... Friday October 3rd will be the new deadline.....


*Where is everyone???*


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont know how to work the paint.net program  I tried.... but it didnt turn out pretty at all


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> I have to go another week on this contest... Friday October 3rd will be the new deadline.....
> 
> 
> *Where is everyone???*


Ah, I so badly wanted to enter, just haven't been up to it with my ear! I will try and work on something.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

That's beautiful Megan ! Thats cute zippy ! It looks like a collector's baseball card


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

*finally has idea* 

*workwork*


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

LOL thanks -BB-.

Zippy, that is totally awesome!


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

I had no idea what to do with him XD 

Finally had an idea for this - supposed to look like a picture frame on a table


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

WOW!!!^^^ 8O 8O


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Kate, this is so super neat! :catrun


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

ok go easy this is my first.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Taz (manian devil)
That is so darling!

I think we have enough to start our voting.....
Last I talked with Jeanie....we are waiting for the catforum photo section
to get back in working order.

So it can host the photos.....
I think???
I have been really distracted this week you guys. Sorry...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We thought the lack of the gallery was holding back the entries, so the mods thought Dawn could give people more time. Some members use only our photo gallery to upload their pictures. 

Dawn's the boss! :wink:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*Tomorrow.....*

I am tired it is late....

TOmorrow morning I will get that voting poll up and running! :mrgreen:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*Congrats!!!*

WE have a winner....LadyNeko...YAY!!! Great job!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

very nice work :wink: you guys are talented.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Whoops, I just noticed that no one locked this


----------

